# What Colored Lights Do You Use?



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

I use orange light to light up my graveyard.I seems alot of people here use blue.If you use blue how do you like it.It has me thinking maybe I should give it a green light and try it.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Blue is generally used to simulate moonlight if lit from above. I personally like to use red/orange lights cause it simulates flickering fire.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I use Blue also. But I have some projections in my cemetery so I can't have bright reflections. I did set up this year to try and add some led on different tombstones. I hope it works. But I have seen all kinds of colors and they looked great. I think it is more how they were used the the color itself. That is why I don't know how mine will turn out yet.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

In past years I use blue in foreground and amber in background. This year I think I want to go all red.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used blue in the past, but since my graveyard is inside this year I'm going to be using about 40 led flicker tea lights and some strategically placed glow sticks.


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

I use red and green. The combo works well and neither color over powers the other. Using multiple light colors adds dimension to your settings, seems like it to me at least.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I keep my lighting to a minimal ( as in moon light ) for the most part and use blue. Sometimes I will use green in a small spot lite to high light something.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I use a lot of homemade high intensity LED spotlights in blue, red, green and placed directly in front of the tombstones, zombies, etc. It gives me a variety of bright colors without washing everything out in a flood of a single color. For the background I place green PAR floods up the sides of the house through the foundation plantings and get moving shadows on the house when the wind blows. Seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## iizuke_x2 (Sep 6, 2009)

Dynoflyer, that is probably the best lighting iv seen.good work.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I use amber on most of it and blue on the tombstones and "bad guys".


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

red, blue, green, UV, and Amber... I Use all of minions web 12 LED spotlights and 36 LED flood lights.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the "darker" more muted colors, like blue and green...red and amber in certan spots to highlight something. But overall, I like blues...


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I use blues as my main colour with green as well. I accent using orange as i have a lot of halloween lights (pumpkins stakes etc) and have just worked red as an accent in as well. I'm thinking next year i may bite the bullet and buy real par 38 cans and gels. I have connections in the lighting industry and the choices of gel colours are infinite. It would be an investment but I think a good one.


----------

